# Treatment for Conjunctivitis



## Mrs Dot

Now lo is 1, I was wondering if there's any over the counter treatments for Conjunctivitis that we can get without going to the doc's?

Beacuse he's in nursery he's constantly getting it and I hate taking him to the docs for it if I can get an over the counter treatment instead.


----------



## wishingonastar

not to my knowledge i'm afraid...isabel had this a few weeks back and the doc said once they're 2 you can buy the med she prescribed over the counter, but as isabel was under two it had to be obtained through GP

I guess technically you could buy it and say its for you or hubby, then use it for LO if you know its what they're had prescribed before so not gonna react to it, but that would be your call...


----------



## Annaspanna

There's different types of conjunctivitis, so i would get it checked by Dr. My LO had it about a month ago and I took her and got eye drops which we used for a week, which didn't really work TBH. The thing that cleared it up after that was cleaning her eyes every 2 hours with cooled, boiled water. x


----------



## joeyjo

I clean regularly with sterile saline and if it's nov clear in 24hours I use optrex infected eyes - was told it was ok from 1 without seeing doc and actually G had conjunctivitis at 10months and doc basically prescribed the same stuff after a phone consult. If not Improving after 2days see a doc.


----------



## kiwimama

Ella got this quite often at around 1 year. If it got bad, we'd have to go to the doctor. Sometimes we could stop it before it started by massaging her tear duct and it would stop it before it got started. 
I'm not sure if there are over the counter meds for young kids, but my doctor said saline solution and massage at the first sign of a weepy eye may prevent the need for meds at all, and generally for us that's been the case.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I am sorry this is totally OT - but does your LOs nursery refuse to take him with conjunctivitis? Ruby's childminder wouldn't take her with it, even though it was barely there and not bothering her in any way! I ended up giving her the drops just to get rid of it as quickly as poss as I couldn't afford the time off work.


----------



## Kte

Nope, my OH tried the other day and the pharmacy said you need a prescription. :flower:



Mum2b_Claire said:


> I am sorry this is totally OT - but does your LOs nursery refuse to take him with conjunctivitis? Ruby's childminder wouldn't take her with it, even though it was barely there and not bothering her in any way! I ended up giving her the drops just to get rid of it as quickly as poss as I couldn't afford the time off work.

Mine would send us home / not let her go with it as well.


----------



## Blah11

Amelie used to get sent home from nursery but she gets viral conjunctivitis all the bloody time so we just send her now.


----------



## ellismum

Our CM will take them if it's not too bad. Ellis tends to get this when he gets cold, he likes to rub his snot all over his face and gets it in his eyes resulting in conjunctivitus. He's only had to have antibiotic drops once but wiping his eye regularly with saline water (you can get this from the chemist in little sachets) or boiled water works just as well.


----------



## smelly07

There are different types of conjuntivitis:
&#8226;irritant conjunctivitis = something is irratating the eye...dust/eye lash etc 
&#8226;allergic conjunctivitis = chlorine is a big cause
&#8226;infective conjunctivitis = its an infection based case

you cant buy and shouldnt use anything for children under 2 (eye drops etc) and even if above two its best to try and see if the conjuctivitis clears up on its own first.

cotton wool and as warm water (warm as possible) is the best thing to use. if it hasnt cleared up after two weeks or gets worse then see a doctor.

also children shouldnt be turned away from nurseries/pre-school/school for having conjunctivitis.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

That's interesting smelly07 - Ruby's childminder said she was actually not allowed to take Ruby with conjunctivitis and if she had an OFSTED inspection she would be in trouble for it. Seemed very OTT to me. The GP prescribed the drops for Ruby and she is only 21 months.


----------



## smelly07

mum2b_claire: Years ago it was advised that children should stay away from school/pre-school/nurseries until the conjuntivitis had cleared up however now the advise has changed and you can not exclude a child for having conjuntivitis. It can take up to 2 weeks or more for conjuntivitis to clear (even with drops) it is unfair for the child to miss that amount of school,(parents who have work commitments to) also some children get re-occuring conjuntivitis if they had to be kept off every time they had it, it would be a nightmare. Also conjuctivitis can be caused by an irratant or allergy.

The Health Protection Agency advises that you do not need to keep your child off school if they have conjunctivitis, unless they are feeling particularly unwell.

If there are a number of cases of conjunctivitis at one school or nursery, you may be advised to keep your child away from school until their infection has cleared up. However, this is not usually necessary.

i will try and find out other information for you to x

(under 2's can have drops if prescribe by doctor but you cant buy it over counter)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

That's very interesting, thanks. I did think it was odd. And annoying that I had to pay her for the whole day anyway when I would have been happy for her to go. However it's the only cause for even slight complaint I've ever had with her so I don't think I'll say anything unless R gets it again.


----------



## smelly07

Here you go this is a poster of illnesses and incubation periods we have up in pre-school. its the latest advice x


https://www.hpa.org.uk/web/HPAwebFile/HPAweb_C/1274087715902


----------



## RyleighsMommy

I dont thinks so :( My daughter had it about a month ago so I took her in, they gave her some eye drops and it was cleared up in a day, great stuff!


----------



## candyfloss

Breastmilk is great for clearing it up too!


----------



## Mrs Dot

Mum2b_Claire said:


> I am sorry this is totally OT - but does your LOs nursery refuse to take him with conjunctivitis? Ruby's childminder wouldn't take her with it, even though it was barely there and not bothering her in any way! I ended up giving her the drops just to get rid of it as quickly as poss as I couldn't afford the time off work.

They've taken him when he's had it before as we've had treatment from docs. what annoys me is that this is the third time he's got it in as many months so i reckon it's just going round and round nursery in a circle :growlmad: it could be allergic - due to going swimming on Monday and we've not been since about October so he might be allergic to the chlorine? I used to get it all the time when I was little and I have eczema so there's a high possibility that he could be allergic


----------



## jenny82

Our nursery have a 3 day rule for conjunctivitus - THREE days!!!!

Hes had it twice so far and both at possibly the worst timing :/ He actually got it last weekend and had to be off Monday & Tuesday, both my worst days of the week. It wasn't even bad conjunctivitus- it was barely leaking at all but the creche wouldn't take him. I was really angry if I'm honest, as I still had to pay regardless. I got an antibiotic but the doctor even said herself that C didn't need it. Not much I could do about it though- I took a half day, OH took a half day,my mum helped too and I spent two days chauffering the poor wee man from pillar to post when he wasn't even sick :/


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

jenny82 said:


> Our nursery have a 3 day rule for conjunctivitus - THREE days!!!!
> 
> Hes had it twice so far and both at possibly the worst timing :/ He actually got it last weekend and had to be off Monday & Tuesday, both my worst days of the week. It wasn't even bad conjunctivitus- it was barely leaking at all but the creche wouldn't take him. I was really angry if I'm honest, as I still had to pay regardless. I got an antibiotic but the doctor even said herself that Culann didn't need it. Not much I could do about it though- I took a half day, OH took a half day,my mum helped too and I spent two days chauffering the poor wee man from pillar to post when he wasn't even sick :/

I know, I was cross when the CM refused Ruby. We were lucky though, she couldn't go on a friday and the next day she was due to go was the next wednesday so we had a few days for her to get rid of it. The Dr also said we didn't need to give the drops. But I didnt have the luxury of waiting it out!


----------



## Mrs Dot

I think it's rubbish that your nurseries wont take them even if they have medication! Could you show them the evidence from the HPO website someone suggested that says its ok for them to attend?


----------



## MrsRH

smelly07 said:


> mum2b_claire: Years ago it was advised that children should stay away from school/pre-school/nurseries until the conjuntivitis had cleared up however now the advise has changed and *you can not exclude a child for having conjuntivitis.* It can take up to 2 weeks or more for conjuntivitis to clear (even with drops) it is unfair for the child to miss that amount of school,(parents who have work commitments to) also some children get re-occuring conjuntivitis if they had to be kept off every time they had it, it would be a nightmare. Also conjuctivitis can be caused by an irratant or allergy.
> 
> The Health Protection Agency advises that you do not need to keep your child off school if they have conjunctivitis, unless they are feeling particularly unwell.
> 
> If there are a number of cases of conjunctivitis at one school or nursery, you may be advised to keep your child away from school until their infection has cleared up. However, this is not usually necessary.
> 
> i will try and find out other information for you to x
> 
> (under 2's can have drops if prescribe by doctor but you cant buy it over counter)

you are right with all you have said about conjuctivitis BUT most nurseries will not take kids with symptoms unless they have prescribed drops even if you argue it's viral!!!

I have many friends with children in child care who have come across this problem; fortunately, touch wood, my LO hasn't had it!

Private nursery's can make their own rules.

Illness issues are usually in the contract you sign when you first join up

it is rubbish if it affects you and I hate paying for nursery when my LO is ill
xxx


----------

